# This DREARY weather sucks!



## drjeff (May 5, 2009)

WARNING: RANT AHEAD!!!

If it's going to be cool and dreary/drizzly - might as well be COLD and flurries!  Otherwise bring on the summer stuff so that the ground will dry out and that the fine lovely ladies will start wearing less clothing to combat the warm temps!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> WARNING: RANT AHEAD!!!
> 
> If it's going to be cool and dreary/drizzly - might as well be COLD and flurries!  Otherwise bring on the summer stuff so that the ground will dry out and that the fine lovely ladies will start wearing less clothing to combat the warm temps!


Post of the day!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

I sort of like the rain and cool weather..I could see my breath earlier..way better than the mofo 90s we had last week..f-ck ballsweat..I like it cool..


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, it feels like Fall here.


----------



## TheBEast (May 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Otherwise bring on the summer stuff so that the ground will dry out and that the fine lovely ladies will start wearing less clothing to combat the warm temps!



Something tells me drjeff likes the summer time as a dentist :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Something tells me drjeff likes the summer time as a dentist :razz:


Lol


----------



## severine (May 6, 2009)

This weather is depressing me. Too many dark and dreary days in a row. Boo!


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2009)

NOAA says chance of rain everyday and every night straight through the weekend.

Kinda a downer mentally but we really need the rain.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Something tells me drjeff likes the summer time as a dentist :razz:




I like it 365 days a year, it's just that during certain times of the year the "scenery" can be a little better than others     :lol:  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2009)

I say it every year; I can't stand middle of April to middle of May and middle of October to middle of November in New England.  I'd imagine only the kayakers enjoy this raw, dreary, rainy crap.  and Steeze, but well....you know.  

Even though I can't stand 90s, hot and humid; at least with that weather I can enjoy being outside swimming in the ocean or a lake somewhere.   Days like we've had this week, I've got nothing.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2009)

The rain is making my knee ache. I think I'm getting old.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> The rain is making my knee ache. I think I'm getting old.



Nope, this weather just SUCKS!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nope, this weather just SUCKS!



I like it..way better than last weeks ball sweat...I haven't needed AC in over a week!!!!!  Once we get towards summer..rain and clouds are the only thing that keeps it cool..if it never got above 70 degrees I'd be happy..

yes women wear less during the summer but on the internet women wear less year round..giggity giggity..cleanup aisle grilledsteeze..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

Pouring super hard here right now.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Pouring super hard here right now.



Just have waves of moderate/heavy stuff rolling through my neck of the woods right now with the mist thing going on in between the heavy stuff.  Just another sucky weather day


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just have waves of moderate/heavy stuff rolling through my neck of the woods right now with the mist thing going on in between the heavy stuff.  Just another sucky weather day


You're getting now what we got last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 7, 2009)

We had a nice day yesterday . I  got out and played a round but today thru and including Sunday will be what you all are bitching about  a day of rain is fine but 4 straight days is a PIA


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

7 days in a row with rain,,very nice..since it's not ski season..let it rain all summer to keep the temperature down..


----------



## severine (May 7, 2009)

I hate rain. The darkness makes me depressed. Can't get outside with the kids. And my body is like a freaking barometer; when it's rainy like this, I have all kinds of problems. Usually migraines (I'm on my 2nd one this week) but also my knee acts up now, too. Guess I'm old as well, wa-loaf.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

71 here now.  Sun came out for a bit, but now it's getting really dark outside again


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 7, 2009)

Been cloudy and dreary all day, this is really old now!  Just want to go back to bed when it's like this!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Been cloudy and dreary all day, this is really old now!  Just want to go back to bed when it's like this!



I sort of want to see an entire year with no sunshine..it would be great for business..


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 7, 2009)

I love rain. I'm one of those people that likes all the opposites. I like winter not summer. I like clouds not sun. I like fall not spring. (I hate spring for so many reasons. Worst season by far.) I the right side of the highway not the left. I like getting up early. I like shorter days opposed to long ones, I hate daylight savings time. I like sitting in traffic. I like fog. I like rain not shine. Etc. etc. Oddly enough hot weather/bright sunshine makes me depressed.


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2009)

Another beautiful, dreary AM here in Eastern CT   Hope it clears as forcasted later today as the family is going to a b-day party for my brother's twins this afternoon, and if it's raining with all the young kids that will be there I guess I'll get to find out if my brothers new house is as big as I here it is


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2009)

Huge T-storm blew through here around 3:30am and actually woke me up.  I'm going to try to get out for a mountain bike ride, but I'm not hopeful on good conditions.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2009)

Teeming rain now =======today is shot for anything outside


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

Really Humid..I'm hoping for some Thunderstorms later..I like watching them..


----------



## hammer (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump...it's mid-June and it's still cool and wet...

Not complaining, but I wonder about the payback in August and September...


----------



## billski (Jun 16, 2009)

Would you like a little cheese and crackers with your Whine?
So, it's not snowing, but discussion at www.boston.com  has now devolved about how rainy it's been.  These folks should just move to the carribean or HI where the weather remains constant months.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't run the A/C much at home...or in the Jeep for that matter. While I don't like the Seattle-ish-ness of it...I do like the cool. I don't like that hazy crap.


----------



## hammer (Jun 16, 2009)

billski said:


> Would you like a little cheese and crackers with your Whine?
> So, it's not snowing, but discussion at www.boston.com  has now devolved about how rainy it's been.  These folks should just move to the carribean or HI where the weather remains constant months.


One of the comments on the boston.com article was from someone who was glad they moved from the Boston area to Houston...:blink:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ue/?comments=all&csort=desc&plckCurrentPage=4


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2009)

Today actually turned out pretty nice.  70 and sunny, pretty much perfect

but overall, the weather has been teh suck this spring/summer


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, today was awesome!  Stayed at my parents last night, kayaked down there this morning and drove back up here this afternoon..... still sunny and nice 71F, threw the kayak back into the Pemi!

Now that we've had one nice day we'll have a week of clouds and rain


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Yeah, today was awesome!  Stayed at my parents last night, kayaked down there this morning and drove back up here this afternoon..... still sunny and nice 71F, threw the kayak back into the Pemi!
> 
> Now that we've had one nice day we'll have a week of clouds and rain



Seriously man.  No joking on that one-







This weather makes it freaking hard to get my miles on the bike in and it sucks ass.

I rode into work this morning because I saw the upcoming forecast.  And that would have been all well and good, except it was 40 farking degrees when I left this morning!  On June 17th!  I want to punch the weather right in the face.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel like we've been incredibly lucky to have such cool weather lately..alot of years it's 85-95 degrees everyday by now..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> Seriously man.  No joking on that one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always get an exercise bike..


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can always get an exercise bike..



I have a trainer, but there's nothing I hate more than riding inside, especially during riding season.


Scratch that, I hate running on a treadmill more than that.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Like I started this thread with.......This DREARY weather SUCKS!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

So far we've had over 5 inches of rain this month and rain on 14 out of 18 days..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So far we've had over 5 inches of rain this month and rain on 14 out of 18 days..





if it's possible in june, it's possible in december/january.....with temps well below freezing.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> if it's possible in june, it's possible in december/january.....with temps well below freezing.



It is the same basic weather pattern that we've had across the Northeast for the better part of the last 2 years now.  Cooler than usual, wetter than usual


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> if it's possible in june, it's possible in december/january.....with temps well below freezing.



yes it is...although I'll be happy if it's cold enough for snowmaking in November..natural snow in the east is a huge bonus..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

This weather is really starting to get to me as I haven't been biking at all this month.

The park where I go has asked bikers not to ride until they drain out some.  Doesn't look promising for this weekend either.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> This weather is really starting to get to me as I haven't been biking at all this month.
> 
> The park where I go has asked bikers not to ride until they drain out some.  Doesn't look promising for this weekend either.



i just washed my bike yesterday.  my first post-rain ride is going to wreck all of my hard work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i just washed my bike yesterday.  my first post-rain ride is going to wreck all of my hard work.



Is there a point in washing a mountain bike????


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is there a point in washing a mountain bike????



Yup.  You need to keep those components clean.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 18, 2009)

*Maine just about to get it...starting in AM*

The three nice days up here have been worth it, but now....back to a damp 4-5+? days...with maybe one sunny day somewhere in the mix.:angry:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm getting pretty bummed here, just checked the 10day forecast for Worcester and it's rain every fricken day! I want to be enjoying my unemployment. I might have to take a road trip somewhere sunny next week.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

It ;looks like the sun is going to come out today


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2009)

NOT here another 2-3 days of Rain --dammit


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> NOT here another 2-3 days of Rain --dammit



call and play in the rain..

I've never been one to be in a bad mood just because it's raining..if the sun was out it would be at least 85 degrees and then I'd have swampass..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> call and play in the rain..
> 
> I've never been one to be in a bad mood just because it's raining..if the sun was out it would be at least 85 degrees and then I'd have swampass..



Not in a bad mood , can't play anyway  my wife's closest aunt passed away Wed nite so we're headed downstate later this am for tonite's wake and tomorrow's funeral  - so i guess in philosophical terms the weather fits the occasion


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Not in a bad mood , can't play anyway  my wife's closest aunt passed away Wed nite so we're headed downstate later this am for tonite's wake and tomorrow's funeral  - so i guess in philosophical terms the weather fits the occasion



see putting a positive spin on in..I hope it rains buckets at my funeral..although I'm not being buried..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> see putting a positive spin on in..I hope it rains buckets at my funeral..*although I'm not being buried..*





not being buried?  what are you planning?  a nautical burial?  urn at the ouback drive-thru?  you're going to be frozen until a cure is found?


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to be stuffed and mounted next to the fireplace.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> I want to be stuffed and mounted next to the fireplace.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> not being buried?  what are you planning?  a nautical burial?  urn at the ouback drive-thru?  you're going to be frozen until a cure is found?



They can dump my corpse out of a plane right onto the ski patrol shack at Blue mountain..


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> NOT here another 2-3 days of Rain --dammit



I checked forecasts last night. If nothing suddenly comes up I'm going to drive out to Cooperstown Monday and Canton Ohio Tuesday. Never been to the Baseball or Football HOF before and it looks like the weather should be fantastic. Has anyone been to the Corvette HOF in Cooperstown?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2009)

Only silver lining I see in all of this are that the snowmaking ponds are getting mighty full.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 23, 2009)

*....*

About the only positive aspect of _all_ of this excessive rain is that water levels will be at June levels through the summer.  Sunny days will come...;-)
My rain shell is one bought ~5yrs ago at Ragged Mtn....think it's about time to spring for Marmot's Precip = more breatheability.  Moist air under the woodland canopy brings out the mosquitoes..   First year of heavy use for the headnet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...sunlight_in_boston_is_lowest_in_past_century/


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 24, 2009)

The Globe bitched about the weather? Wait, what?!? They never do that


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Only silver lining I see in all of this are that the snowmaking ponds are getting mighty full.


Our new spinmaster...DHS!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 24, 2009)

The skies just opened up on the way down from Tucks this afternoon, we got soaked, enough already!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> The skies just opened up on the way down from Tucks this afternoon, we got soaked, enough already!!



you live in a moist climate..move to the desert..lol


----------



## billski (Jun 24, 2009)

all we need is a temp drop of 35f .....


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, this shit has _got_ to _stop_.







No mas.  I need riding time and I need house time.  This is just getting out of hand.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2009)

As if my customers weren't having a hard enough time with this economy. This weather is killing them.  If this keeps up for much longer, there will be numerous seasonal businesses along the coast that will close up shop next winter.  You've got Memorial Day to Labor Day to make money to carry you for the year.  Almost a third of that has been washed away......


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

Marc said:


> Ok, this shit has _got_ to _stop_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's about time to figure out what would appease Zeus(if you like greek mythology) and/or Tlaloc(if you prefer the Aztec gods) and stage a sacrifice (preferably accompanied with a few beers for spectators  ) so these guys will give it a rest!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Marc said:


> Ok, this shit has _got_ to _stop_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's only a chance each day...that's not bad..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's only a chance each day...that's not bad..



try telling that to business owners at the beach or up in the mountains......


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's only a chance each day...that's not bad..



It is bad if you have projects that need a clear forecast... like a new roof.  Or replacing a sill.

Also, the square hay bale business is big around here, and you need at least 3 days of no rain to cut, dry and bale.  The fields around here probably won't see their first cutting until July now, at the earliest... which means less time for 2nd cutting to grow, small yeilds, and less money in an already depressing economic climate.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 25, 2009)

Any hopes that this ridiculous pattern will end?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> try telling that to business owners at the beach or up in the mountains......



Tourism is risky..still I've never heard so much bitching and moaning about rain before this past wet spell..I've never been one to be in a bad mood over the weather..unless a projected snowstorm turns out to be a bust..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2009)

Somethings gotta give for you guys soon

 We had similar crap BUT this week it Broke into 4 straight days of warm sunshine.  Its 88 here now  and humid , just got in from playing 18


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel like I'm in that sci fi movie where the kids live on that planet that gets rain 364 days of the year, and on the one day it doesn't rain the clouds break for only an hour.  What the hell was the name of that movie?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..still I've never heard so much bitching and moaning about rain before this past wet spell...



In NH we have received FIVE times as much rain this June as last.  Wouldn't surprise me if it's a record month of rain.  Of course people are going to bitch....


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tourism is risky..still I've never heard so much bitching and moaning about rain before this past wet spell..I've never been one to be in a bad mood over the weather..unless a projected snowstorm turns out to be a bust..



C'mon, we've all heard you whine numerous times when it gets too hot. This weather sucks balls.  I have work to do around the house and on my car. I also want to enjoy my unemployment but this weather is putting a real damper on it. :angry:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> C'mon, we've all heard you whine numerous times when it gets too hot. This weather sucks balls.  I have work to do around the house and on my car. I also want to enjoy my unemployment but this weather is putting a real damper on it. :angry:



well hot weather does suck..especially when your balls stick to your upper thigh..


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well hot weather does suck..especially when your balls stick to your upper thigh..



:lol: Not the image I needed running through my head. uke:

I actually see some blue poking through the clouds, think I'll walk up to Lowes to pick up some stuff.


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2009)

All Summer in a Day.  That was the name of it.  And it was actually a short story by Ray Bradbury.  About kids living on Venus.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Marc said:


> All Summer in a Day.  That was the name of it.  And it was actually a short story by Ray Bradbury.  About kids living on Venus.



my dream is to have a repeat of the summer of 1816.,,which was the year without a summer...and endless winter would be the bomb deezy fo sheezy.,..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Root's house just got a torrential downpour for the last 15 mins.  Cloudy and overcast all day and should hit 90.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root's house just got a torrential downpour for the last 15 mins.  Cloudy and overcast all day and should hit 90.



sounds like Prime Drinking Weather..


----------



## billski (Jun 26, 2009)

There are serious mushrooms on my trees and lawn.  Moss on the roof.  I am waiting for the alligators to arrive. 

Drove last night and this morning with the rooftop open.  Actually saw my shadow yesterday.  How's that go?  Six more weeks of summer?   
Mosquitoes were vicious last night.  But problem is now solved, it's raining again this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

It feels like it's 1,000 degrees outside and it's only 85.;.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

billski said:


> There are serious mushrooms on my trees and lawn.  Moss on the roof.  I am waiting for the alligators to arrive.


Root had a mushroom growing on the side of my front porch and a few in the lawn.  They all met with the business end of Root's lawnmower yesterday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Big Honking Storm just moved in on us from Canada  broke the 5 day s of high humidity and sunshine


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 26, 2009)

Cloudy now but this morning /early afternoon was a great summer day, 80F, mild humidity, now some thunder boomers moving in.  Yes, this is PDW


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't believe it's cloudy..I'm only happy when it's sunny..if it doesn't get sunny soon...I'm gonna watch Annie because the sun will come out tomorrow..or a Jay Z says..it's a Hard kNOCK lIfe


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2009)

*sigh*

So... about that rain.  Woo.  I'm so sick of it I don't even know what to say about it anymore.


----------



## billski (Jun 30, 2009)

We're just having an extended mud season.   :blink:

Who here is a bug expert?   Does this weather breed more of them, or does it extend their season, or none of the above or option B?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not hot out, but my house is feeling so damp I'm tempted to turn on the AC just to dry things out.


----------



## billski (Jun 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It's not hot out, but my house is feeling so damp I'm tempted to turn on the AC just to dry things out.


   My wife did that yesterday.  There is moss growing out of the gutters.  Again.


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've got mushrooms in my garden and all my flowerbeds.


----------



## hammer (Jun 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I've got mushrooms in my garden and all my flowerbeds.


Does anyone know if any of the "native" mushrooms around here are toxic?  My dog hasn't shown interest at this point, but she did go after them last summer...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2009)

hammer said:


> Does anyone know if any of the "native" mushrooms around here are toxic?  My dog hasn't shown interest at this point, but she did go after them last summer...



Plenty of them.


----------



## hammer (Jun 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Plenty of them.


Guess I'd better keep the hydrogen peroxide handy...:roll:uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2009)

hammer said:


> Guess I'd better keep the hydrogen peroxide handy...:roll:uke:



My dad is quite the mushroom picker so he knows them in and out. There is only one type I'm comfortable picking. 

If there is a predominate type in your yard it should be easy enough to look and see if it's harmful. I think most will just make you very sick ...


----------



## bigbog (Jun 30, 2009)

*weather is beginning to turn...at least to just showers*

Clouds broke this afternoon...looking at a bright sunset, amazing!  So nice to move to just chance of showers every day;-) :-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2009)

WTF!!!

absolute monsoon in southwest NH today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2009)

sun shining in ct at the moment.  hoping to finish of the mowing and trimming i started yesterday.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 1, 2009)

Just checked the 10 day forecast. Can anyone show me how to tie a proper noose?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 1, 2009)

Just lost my driveway,...  again!


----------



## Marc (Jul 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> sun shining in ct at the moment.  hoping to finish of the mowing and trimming i started yesterday.



In *your* part of CT maybe.  Over here out east it's been raining on and off all day.


In the words of Lewis Black, talking about how gray February's are in the north... I think we've reached the point were you want to slit you wrists, so you can see some color.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Marc said:


> In *your* part of CT maybe.  Over here out east it's been raining on and off all day.
> 
> 
> In the words of Lewis Black, talking about how gray February's are in the north... I think we've reached the point were you want to slit you wrists, so you can see some color.



looking pretty nasty out there now.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> looking pretty nasty out there now.



You can say that again!!


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Just checked the 10 day forecast. Can anyone show me how to tie a proper noose?



You should be thankful this is not the year 1816 - the year without a summer

"In May 1816,[4] however, frost killed off most of the crops that had been planted, and in June two large snowstorms in eastern Canada and New England resulted in many human deaths. Nearly a foot (30 cm) of snow was observed in Quebec City in early June, with consequent additional loss of crops—most summer growing plants have cell walls which rupture in a mild frost, let alone a snowstorm coating the soils. The result was regional malnutrition, starvation, epidemic, and increased mortality—in short, famine."

"In July and August, lake and river ice were observed as far south as Pennsylvania. "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2009)

Sun still shining up here in God's country , been nice for 10 days now. only rains at nite  maybe you guys should move


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sun still shining up here in God's country , been nice for 10 days now. only rains at nite  maybe you guys should move



_better words were never spoken..._


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2009)

billski said:


> _better words were never spoken..._



Bill Move back we can ski Titus and Whiteface and Gore together Bud !


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bill Move back we can ski Titus and Whiteface and Gore together Bud !


  Sure, but there is some business to attend to first.  Will you talk to my wife?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2009)

billski said:


> Sure, but there is some business to attend to first.  Will you talk to my wife?



Sounds Ominous , maybe the Queen can handle that task  

My daughter and SIL in Littleton are crabbing about the rotten weather over there too , apparently it's pretty pervasive along most of the coast  as my son and his family in Manhatten is also antsy too

There all hwading up her mid month for 10 days we kiddingly tell them to LEAVE their weather home and don't ruin it up here  when they all arrive LMAO


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 1, 2009)

billski said:


> You should be thankful this is not the year 1816 - the year without a summer
> 
> "In May 1816,[4] however, frost killed off most of the crops that had been planted, and in June two large snowstorms in eastern Canada and New England resulted in many human deaths. Nearly a foot (30 cm) of snow was observed in Quebec City in early June, with consequent additional loss of crops—most summer growing plants have cell walls which rupture in a mild frost, let alone a snowstorm coating the soils. The result was regional malnutrition, starvation, epidemic, and increased mortality—in short, famine."
> 
> ...



That would probably be pretty cool if that happened. I bet there were probably some good turns to be earned at some of the higher elevations.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sun still shining up here in God's country , been nice for 10 days now. only rains at nite  maybe you guys should move



Got room on your couch WD?  I'll bring my Marshall.


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> That would probably be pretty cool if that happened. I bet there were probably some good turns to be earned at some of the higher elevations.


  Not much lift-served service at that time, and.... I suspect most of the mts were still heavily forested, making those shots pretty tight.   You'd be probably have to use boards fashioned from your own hand saw, and be expected to bring game home for dinner.  Kinda a full day....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Got room on your couch WD?  I'll bring my Marshall.



Stack or Wall ?   Damn we could MAKE some NOIZE


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Stack or Wall ?   Damn we could MAKE some NOIZE



Half stack but the amp is two 100 watt all tube channels. Loud enough to drown out the thunder and I've got the tinnitus to prove it.  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Half stack but the amp is two 100 watt all tube channels. Loud enough to drown out the thunder and I've got the tinnitus to prove it.  :lol:



Yee Haa we could rock some serious AC/DC -- got any cannons ??


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

More rain. The basement is perpetually wet. The ants are taking cover in our apartment. The living room flooded last Friday when the rain came down so hard that it got trapped between the window and storm window so it poured into the living room. Enough already.

I say we sacrifice GSS to the gods to get them to call it quits.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I say we sacrifice GSS to the gods to get them to call it quits.



Nah, That would just piss em off and cause a locust plague!


----------



## billski (Jul 3, 2009)

severine said:


> More rain. The basement is perpetually wet. The ants are taking cover in our apartment. The living room flooded last Friday when the rain came down so hard that it got trapped between the window and storm window so it poured into the living room. Enough already.
> 
> I say we sacrifice GSS to the gods to get them to call it quits.


 
Carrie, 
I don't claim to be Bob Villa (though he doesn't do any REAL work anyways!) but we did have similar problems which we have now abated.   I would caution you to make sure you not only get rid of all the water, but be absolutely sure the wet surfaces are treated to prevent mildew.  Otherwise you could have huge health issues with mold spores and other yucky things I'm sure you don't want the baby exposed to.

We had really bad basement flooding due to a high water table and extremely flat neighborhood terrain.  Our basement first time had 2 feet deep water throughout, lost many things including a lot of books.  Second time, the water was about 2".  Third time, the basement door drainage failed, built up in the well and poured in.  We now have french drains, double sump backup with battery backup, water alarms exterior door cover, and roof drainage rerouting.  It was expensive both in terms of loss and abatement.  First get water out by pump and vac, , then get the moisture out big honkin fans, extricating the carpet, etc.   We then had to treat all the basement walls (inside and out) with chlorine and scrub off any accumulating spores.  The worst is that is grows where you can't usually see, that is the most work.   To be extra sure, we installed a dehumidifier in the basement and drained it into the pump.

A few years later, our old house had huge ice dam issues and the water poured above the window frames on the first floor - I was dumping five gallons every half hour for a while.  Had to tear out walls and ceiling, and do the whole mold and mildew thing, in the late winter of all times.  It was cooooooolddddd in the house!   

Since one of our kids is moderately asthmatic, we really had no choice; mold and mildew will totally ruin an asthmatic's day (along with us normal-breathers).

So I'm sure you don't have it that bad, just be sure that you don't have an unseen health hazard lurking.  Google on mold and mildew and you'll find tons of stories about health issues.   Needless to say, I have a love-hate relationship with water...


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2009)

Not my house--we rent. There's a sump pump down there and that's all I can ask for. I understand the dangers of mold & mildew (I'm highly allergic to mold and I have asthma). But in our area, it's not unusual for multi-family dwellings to have wet basements; many were built about 100 years ago and have stone foundations, which are sponges for moisture.

As for the living room, it's an old pine floor (not wide-board though) with nothing underneath it. The water drained right into the basement. I dried up the what was left ASAP and notified the landlord. His handyman drilled some drains in the window, thankfully, because it would have happened again in the last few days with all that heavy rain we've been having. They really need to clean the gutters. The water is skipping right over them and sheeting down one part of the house, where it ends up hitting our window in the living room.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 5, 2009)

severine said:


> I say we sacrifice GSS to the gods to get them to call it quits.



not funny..


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> not funny..



Took you long enough.


----------

